
Minecraft Streamer Buys Swank Mansion for $4.5M - edroche
http://kotaku.com/minecraft-streamer-buys-swank-mansion-for-4-5m-1735730153
======
dalke
Short version: "Variety reports that big-time Minecraft streamer Jordan
“CaptainSparklez” Maron recently purchased a 3 bedroom/5 bathroom mansion that
overlooks L.A.’s Sunset Strip." With pictures.

